# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  سوال : امکان انتقال اسناد یک سازمان به دیتابیس طوری که در صورت تغییر اسناد کتابخانه نیز تغییر کند؟؟!

## mohsenashkboos

با سلام.من میخوام یک سند را در شیرپوینت ذخیره کنم به طوری که سند بر روی هارد دیسک  قرار داشته باشه و شیرپوینت تنها لینکی به اون سند داشته باشه و در صورت تغییر محتوا یا مکان سند شیرپوینت خود به صورت اتوماتیک این تغییرات را مطلع بشود و خودش را بروز کند آیا این کار امکان پذیر است؟

----------


## feri10

سلام.
چیزی که شما میخواید از نظر منطقی درست نیست. وقتی شما یک فایل را توی یک Document اضافه می کنید باید اون را آپلود کنید و وقتی هم فایل آپلود بشه شیرپوینت اون را توی یک مسیر و پوشه مشخصی قرار میده و دسترسی شما به فایل از طریق این مسیر جدید هست پس کلا کار شما به اینصورت قابل انجام نیست.
اگر کاری که میخواید انجام بدید را بگید شاید بشه کمکتون کرد به یک روش دیگه انجامش بدید.

----------


## mona11

شما دوست عزیز،باید تمام فایل هارو در شیرپوینت آپلود کنید،بعد هر تغییری خواستین بدین،از داخل شیرپوینت تغییر بدین(البته اگر فایل ها از نوع آفیس هستند این کار قابل انجام هست)...وگرنه من تا حالا همچین چیزی که شما خواستید رو جایی ندیدم.

----------


## BandeKHoda

سلام
من یه اپلیکیشن نوشتم که مشابه این کار رو انجام میده
البته چیزی که شما خواستی یکم منطقش مشکل داره

شما هم میتونی که اپلیکیشن مورد نیاز خودتو بنویسی که تو حافظه مقیم بشه و با تغییر فایل های یک مسیر خاص کاری رو که میخوای انجام بده

----------

